# Assault on Mount Mitchell 2010 ticket (bib) for sale



## gabollini (Nov 27, 2005)

I have an assault on Mt. Mitchell for sale if anyone is interested. It is Monday, May 24th in Spartanburg. I will sell at face value. The ticket includes the $10 ride for friend to top of mountain. I did not get the ticket for bus ride from Marion to Spartanburg. Hurt my knee and can't do it. 

Give me a holler and we can arrange something on paypal or whatever. Katie Malone, the ride director, already knows and said I would need to contact her with who would be taking my bib number. Just hate to waste it. 

Thanks


----------

